# Best Avon Products?



## SistaPlease (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a friend that is selling Avon products and I told her I would buy some from her to support her new venture. I have tried a few products when I was first getting into makeup, but I didnt like any of them and as a whole I am not a huge fan of the brand. Are there any good Avon products that you guys would recommend? Like I said, I want to buy something, but I dont want to regret what I purchase. Thanks!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

Their eyeshadows are horrible avoid those. Their lipgloss isn't bad I think it is called Glazewear for $2.99 usually. I liked Mark products when I used to get Avon. The hook up items were always alright.


----------



## Wida (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't care for Avon's makeup as a whole, but I do like their mascaras.  They have a new one that just came out that I am going to purchase as it's been raved about by several friends that are just as picky as I am when it comes to mascara.  It's called Super Extend Infinitize.  I have liked the Super Extend mascaras, so I have great hopes for this one as well.  I also love Avon's hand creams, especially the Moisture Therapy Intensive (I have mini's all over the house, in my purse, in the car, etc...), and the Moisture Therapy Intensive Extra Strength Cream (the one in the tub - not the bottle) is my favorite body lotion of all time.  I don't care for their other body lotions though.  Their foot products are good and inexpensive and my husband likes their roll-on deodorants.  I did recently try a long-wearing shadow pencil from them, and I was incredibly impressed by the staying power, but the color was too frosty for me.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 9, 2013)

Avon's nail polishes are pretty good, especially for the price, and they are always either on sale or included in some sort of special, like a BOGO or whatnot. I really really like the formula of their suede polishes, they are so pretty and last a good couple days without chipping, which for suedes isn't bad since you don't use a top coat. I also really like their Glimmersticks eyeliners, which are currently 2/$6.99! The Magix Face Perfecter is also a really good primer.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

The only Avon products I've tried have been their Glazewear lip glosses and the Glimmerstick eyeliners. Both are really awesome products and they almost always have a sale on the Glimmersticks so I would totally recommend those!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 9, 2013)

If you like doing your nails, try their Instant Gel Cuticle Remover. 

That's probably the only product I would recommend from Avon's entire line, as you can find better products from other brands.

That gel really works well and makes your nails look like you just stepped out of a salon, no kidding.


----------



## czaccone (Apr 10, 2013)

I read on some make up artist site that their Diamond Shimmer Eye liners were the best - I ordered one on line as they had free shipping and it's horrible.  It's retractable and broke on the first use, not smooth and didn't stay on.  I am going to see if I can get a refund waste of $7.


----------



## SugarBunnie (Apr 10, 2013)

I tried these, and loved them,

*AVON*Â® Retexturizing *Peel* - Exfoliate, Retexture &amp; Resurface

it is a peel , but in a pad form, like stridex pads for your face.

Also, MARK products are so fun, their eyeliners last, and are super smooth...also the lip gorgeous lip stain!

(link removed as it does not work)


----------



## LivvyDiane (Apr 12, 2013)

You guys really shouldn't hate on avon products just because they are affordable. Lots of you are probably makeup snobs but what you don't know is that Avon is the largest makeup manufacturer. Most makeup companies go to a market and purchase their makeup (the same makeup that avon manufactures) and then slap their name on it. So you might be using avon makeup and not even realize it. That being said, they have the best eye liners I have ever used, great pigmentation and no smudging. I also use their mineral makeup and it is amazing. Covers really well yet looks natural. There's a tutorial for it on my youtube. Anyways, I have always been impressed with avon products and I even bought some urban decay to see what all the hype was about and it was not as good as my avon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LivvyDiane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You guys really shouldn't hate on avon products just because they are affordable. Lots of you are probably makeup snobs but what you don't know is that Avon is the largest makeup manufacturer. Most makeup companies go to a market and purchase their makeup (the same makeup that avon manufactures) and then slap their name on it. So you might be using avon makeup and not even realize it. That being said, they have the best eye liners I have ever used, great pigmentation and no smudging. I also use their mineral makeup and it is amazing. Covers really well yet looks natural. There's a tutorial for it on my youtube. Anyways, I have always been impressed with avon products and I even bought some urban decay to see what all the hype was about and it was not as good as my avon


 I don't think anyone is hating on Avon. Some people just like things that others don't like. But most of the posts in this thread have been people recommending the products they do like from Avon. I personally am a fan of a lot of Avon products, and just like all brands, there are some that I'm just not a fan of. But I don't think it's fair to call people "makeup snobs." No one said anything about not liking the products because they are affordable. I think you might be jumping to conclusions a little bit....


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 12, 2013)

I like the Magix primer and the glimmerstick eyeliners. Of course my mom is an avon lady, so I get a pretty good deal. 





I also like some of their jewelry.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LivvyDiane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You guys really shouldn't hate on avon products just because they are affordable. Lots of you are probably makeup snobs but what you don't know is that Avon is the largest makeup manufacturer. Most makeup companies go to a market and purchase their makeup (the same makeup that avon manufactures) and then slap their name on it. So you might be using avon makeup and not even realize it. That being said, they have the best eye liners I have ever used, great pigmentation and no smudging. I also use their mineral makeup and it is amazing. Covers really well yet looks natural. There's a tutorial for it on my youtube. Anyways, I have always been impressed with avon products and I even bought some urban decay to see what all the hype was about and it was not as good as my avon


 My aunt has been an Avon distributor for the past 15 years, so I can safely say I tried almost all of their products by now. I speak from personal experience, and give advice based on that experience. 

Just like JamieO said, it would be nice if you stopped jumping to conclusions so quickly.


----------



## SistaPlease (Apr 12, 2013)

thank you for all your suggestions! i feel A LOT more confident in my ordering now!


----------



## blushingsooner (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a big fan of their base and top coats.  They're pretty much the only ones I use on my nails nowadays and I've tried EVERYTHING (so it seems) high end and low end and they're my personal faves.  They have a newish gel basecoat that is great!  For the short time I've been using it I can tell a huge difference in the strength of my nails. 

Also non makeup related I really like their jewelry, hand creams and bubble bath.


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 12, 2013)

Their bubble bath can't be beat!! I have almost every scent!!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 19, 2013)

Bubble bath. The skin care is nice, but nothing special. Avoid the eye shadows. Lippies are good. My friends all swear by the mark concealer, too.

Disclaimer: I do sell AVON, but am giving an honest opinion here. Most of it is nothing to write home about.


----------



## bookie7 (May 1, 2013)

I would totally recommend the glazewear lip gloss! They are so creamy and have a lot of great colors to choose from. My personal favorite is Rave.


----------



## princess2010 (May 1, 2013)

I LOVE Avon's retractable lip liners. I recently ordered 3 colors, brick, pink bouquet, and mauve. I find at least one of those works for just about every lipstick I have. They are creamy, don't feather, and keep my lipgloss and lipstick perfect, and they are CHEAP!


----------



## jackielyn1 (May 2, 2013)

Avon just came out with a BB cream and it is amazing. I also like their eye primer and I use the Anew F33 lotion and eye cream. It's pricey but I have sensitive skin and the Anew products work well for me.


----------



## avonarmy (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi,

I've been selling Avon since October 2012.

Also way back in 1981 when I was a student I sold it then.

Your friend/ reps should be offering you the 90 day satisfaction guarantee, so you can try a product and return it used if you don't like it.  I do return stuff if the customer is not happy.  Avon look after their customers and reps alike.

I cannot believe the brand is way older than me, it's been around over 120 years in the USA and nearly as long in the United Kingdom.

Both times I've had male customers who really like the brand:

 AVON MUSK is still going strong - a best seller for guys

 PROFESSIONAL PORE SCRUB  Great as a pre-shave, for acne, for dead skin etc  - Great for ladies too.

 CITY RUSH EDT - Cologne and Shower / Hair wash are great, the guys order loads of this stuff

 AVON MEN - ACTIVE - The entire range is great.  I use the Smooth Shave Foaming Gel, it's as good as Gilette and

 smells better.

Avon are bound to bring out more stuff for guys - the male reps are doing better in the business than the women, they account for a substantial sales volume too.

My favourite ladies stuff --

24K gold makeup - the entire product range, pure luxury and quality to rival YSL, Chanel etc.

Glimmer sticks - lip or eye both perform great - I love Brick Red, the perfect base for my lipstick.

Magix face perfector - keeps my foundation on and looking great.

Supershock Black Mascara - a couple of coats are all I need.

ANEW Reversalist - great for mature skins, love the cream cleanser not a rinse off or foaming one, just great for taking off eye make up.

Clear - spray on sfp30 sun protector, goes on fast and clear.

After sun Body Butter - great as a rich cream for face and body after the sun or if you need extra repair.

Detangler Spray - the one for Kids, great for me and my daughter - not more tears or knots.

Nailwear Pro+ All the blue shades and the Red Bombshell - they dry fast and LAAAST.

Give it a try, check the reviews and remember - Enjoy.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of Avon eyeshadows; however, the Glimmersticks eyeliners are wonderful and very affordable. There is also a great lipcolor called Divine Wine. I cannot remember which type of lipstick it is, though, but they typically come in silver-gray tubes instead of the standard dark tube. And you cannot go wrong with Magix face perfector. I can go a day without makeup base at all if I just wear Magix. The bubble baths also are good quality.

For good, affofrdable, portable makeup, ask your rep about the Mark Hook-ups. I like the lip glosses very much, and they make carrying an evening bag very easy!


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh I love Avon makeup.  I think the True Color eyeshadow quads are fabulous.  They last all day with no creasing or fading.  The glimmersticks eyeliners are my HG, especially the waterproof ones.  

Other items I use all the time &amp; really like:

Glow Bronzer

Ideal luminous blush (i have it in Heavenly Pink) &amp; it lasts!

Color rich lipstick (my HG lipstick)

Glazewear lipgloss

eyeshadow primer (also HG) I get it when it's on sale for $3.99

Avon is always having sales on one thing or another so I never pay full price for anything...I only buy when they're on sale.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 1, 2013)

My favorite mascara is Avon's wash-off waterproof  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My lashes are naturally fairly long, but are totally blonde, so I need something to darken/thicken them without clumping or fall out, and this is the best I've found!


----------



## chelsealynn (Jul 2, 2013)

This thread has been sending me subliminal messages.  I kept seeing it on the main page and randomly today found myself of the avon website with $20 worth of stuff in my cart




.  I will probably buy it tomorrow, they had the cutest makeup bag in the sale section!


----------



## sharjeel (Jul 3, 2013)

I wouldn't question Avon whatsoever in light of the items that I in particular purchased and use regulary. As myself in the magnificence business I realize that maybe a couple of items may have an easier standard or quality. However the 4 primary items I utilize commonplace within my work are: the ultra colour rich colordisiac lipstick which has a bright vanilla aroma with a touch of products of the soil one of the two things that sways me to utilize it and the shades are completely gorgeous in light of the fact that they all keep going exceptionally long. The value is to a great degree great contrasting with other same qualified marks. Including the supermagnify mascara is shining doubtlessly whatsoever! The countless swarms on the brush makes more full eyes and extraordinary for corner-to-corner scope. Discussing eye cosmetics the True Colour Eyeshadow Quad is out of this world in comes in 8 distinctive reaches and particularly when 2 for Â£10 atm its worth all the cash and its exceptional colour keeps ticking up to 12 hours. Nailwear Pro Nail Enamel is accessible in a mixed bag of shades which I worship. I purchase Â£52 (Â£4 every, 13 diverse shades) worth of the aforementioned nail polishes each time I run out which is scarcely in light of the fact that they keep going extremely long. I might say colourtrend colour me pretty nail colour is level quality and the colours don't show up a lot. They're level cost of Â£1.60 and picture of out of this world colour didn't truly satisfy me as the colour might show up extremely week and required a considerable not many layers to show an in number compelling green, pink or peach and relying upon the more covers the more drawn out it might keep going yet more drawn out to dry.

I trust you get what you like and I trust I offered assistance.

Source(s):

My sister is an avon delegate

I request avon day by day

I'm completely genuine


----------



## XJ Sarah (Jul 22, 2013)

I like avon I'm not a fan of their makeup tho the lipsticks I tried were very greasing feeling and didn't last when you wear them. I do love their foot lotions and soaks, I have bought clothes and shoes from them which are pretty good quality, I also like their hair treatments.


----------



## natasha10193 (Aug 28, 2013)

Am i the only one who loves the magicx foundation?? Its liquid but it feels amazing like mousse.


----------



## jsphillips (Sep 12, 2013)

I have used the Magix foundation since it first came out. I didn't like it at first, because I was used to an oil-free formula and it felt heavy. I like it now and hope Avon keeps it in their product line.


----------



## danicapullon (Sep 18, 2013)

I only use Avon's magic lipstick because of it's color. I also use their face powder.


----------



## jsphillips (Sep 18, 2013)

I use their bubble baths, moisture therapy lotions, lipsticks, Rare Gold perfume, Magix cashmere foundation, mega lash mascara and their long chunky necklaces. I don't wear blush on a daily basis nor eye shadow.


----------



## BrokdownMalice (Nov 6, 2013)

I am actually a fan of their True Color Shadow's since they have re-designed them.  They only look great with a eye primer.

I am interested in the new mascara but am going to try the SuperShock first. I currently use Estee Lauder Mascara and I love it.

I think I am going to order the Magix Cashmere foundation and see how I like it.


----------



## Suzi Varela (Jan 4, 2014)

The Glimmersticks eye pencils are not bad.  I don't really care for Avon but have made a recent purchase on eye pencils which is good.  I usually buy clothing and non cosmetics from them.


----------



## llmua (Jan 8, 2014)

I love their mascaras and glimmer sticks have worked well for me as a top lash liner but smudge too easily on my bottom lash line (have oily skin though) I like their magix face perfector and cashmere foundation. Mark products are pretty nice usually, and mosaic nail polish top coats are pretty neat


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *llmua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love their mascaras and glimmer sticks have worked well for me as a top lash liner but smudge too easily on my bottom lash line (have oily skin though)

Any favorite mascara by them?


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Any favorite mascara by them?Â


 I like their super shock max waterproof. I also just got the waterproof super drama mascara for Christmas &amp; have been using it almost everyday. Only thing is the name is misleading as it doesn't give super dramatic lashes but it's perfect as an everyday mascara.


----------



## llmua (Jan 10, 2014)

Superextend infinitize orange tube and Mega effects weird square mascara, super weird applicator that I can't get used to but it makes my lashes freaking amazingly huge and thick and long lol


----------

